# Chautaqua Lake reports??



## kingfisher42

Anyone been hearing anything? Heading there June 2nd for a week.


----------



## heidlers

Nothing lately. Heading there myself 6/22-2/29 (South Basin.)


----------



## kingfisher42

Yea i saw u posted that earlier. I will let you know how we did. since you are there couple weeks after us. you going opening week...?? ouch!


----------



## Skarfer

We'll be there June 8-15th......


----------



## heidlers

Ummm...yeah, and there is a big tourney the weekend of the 29th, so plenty will be up prefishing I am sure. Was the only week we had all summer before my boy leaves for college in August and nothing was going on with any of the 3 other kids (soccer, basketball, volleyball, work, etc.


----------



## kingfisher42

thats ok. u still will be there fishing!!


----------



## ShakeDown

Any updates?

Taking the wife for her 40th (hitting bars and fishing, gotta love her) for 3 days June 16-18th. Staying in Lakeview and looking for a general idea of where to wet a line. Haven't been on the lake since I was in my teens, and I remember hammering smallies this time of year...


----------



## GT37

leaving sunday , will be up there for 4 days . I was just wondering from anyone who been up recently how was the fishing , how are the weeds, water temps . thanks for any info .


----------



## ShakeDown

I was there this past weekend...temps ranged from 68-70. Weeds were thicker than I had expected...fishing was awful for us!

Only fished 2 days, and of those two days it was blowing so bad (30mph straight with 40mph gusts) that we didn't even launch until the evening the first day. Bluebird skies didn't help either.

Caught a few smallies fishing the weedlines, but for the life of me could NOT get away from the zillions of 3-6 inch perch. They were so thick in spots, I thought they were schools of shad.

Didn't get anything off docks, couldn't buy and eye bite either...again, keeping those perch away was an issue.

Hope you guys have better luck than us!! Be forewarned, lunch at the Casino @ Bemus was outrageous...we had panini's and a few cocktails ($7.50 each in the middle of the day on a monday) and it ran $80 for two of us. 

I did roll 2 giant ski's on topwater at dusk throwing over weeds in about 8 FOW...that got my heart pumpin for sure.


----------



## heidlers

GT37 said:


> leaving sunday , will be up there for 4 days . I was just wondering from anyone who been up recently how was the fishing , how are the weeds, water temps . thanks for any info .


Headed there tomorrow myself for a couple days. Maybe see you out there? Red 19ft Tracker.


----------



## heidlers

Thx Shakedown. I'll let you know if we fare any better. Sounds like docks and slop will be the ticket.


----------



## GT37

We will be in a 17 ft nitro . Thanks for the info did not think weeds would be to bad this yr with the cool spring . But with mid 80's for temps in the forecast with sun I will b hitting the docks and finding some holes in the weedbeds .


----------



## heidlers

Got in 7hrs of fishing with disappointing results today, day1/6. Son and I each lost fish of a lifetime smallies on acrobatics near the boat.. I'd estimate my son's fish was about 6# and I know it will be near impossible for most to believe (I was in near disbelief myself ...and almost cried after) but I think my fish would have easily topped 8#!!!! Been replaying it all day in my head...what could i have done differently?? Beyond that...about 6 other bass, a bunch of really nice white perch, a 13" crappie, gills, a pig rock bass, yellow perch and a 14.5" eye. Hopefully the week will hold far less pressure from other anglers and much better action. Man were there legions of guys out there today!!!!


----------



## GT37

Fished about 5 hrs today . We did good both boats had a limit . All largemouth no smallies . Fished south today will see what happens 2maro . Good luck and keep posting results .


----------



## Skarfer

We were there from June 8-15th and absolutely SMOKED em! We caught a TON of largemouths, a few good sized smallies and I caught these two by mistake:


----------



## heidlers

Nice eye! What end of lake did you fish for all the bass? Fished up near Smithboys this AM. Got 6 nice largemouth early. In right now for lunch and a dip in the pool. Be back out this evening.


----------



## GT37

Rough this mornining . We got 8 but not till aft 10. We fished south last night and this morning might go north 2nite . R biggest so far is 3 1/2 lbs


----------



## partlyable

I have been up here since sat and the bass fishing has been good. I am in the north end.


----------



## heidlers

We generally stay/fish the north end. Two days in, I'd say the fishing is better North. I was happy to see the boat traffic/fishing pressure dramatically down today. Hoping quality /quantity improves during week. May run North Weds. Btw. Son and I this AM we managed 14 bass. All brown 2-3#, with one4# smallie. Equal split of spinnerbaits/weed edge and wacky senko/docks. Headed out in about 30mins for an hour or two.


----------



## heidlers

GT37 said:


> Rough this mornining . We got 8 but not till aft 10. We fished south last night and this morning might go north 2nite . R biggest so far is 3 1/2 lbs


May have seen you this AM? There was a black Nitro near us on the Crib this AM...only 2 boats there!


----------



## KTkiff

Is this a kayak/canoe friendly lake? Wife and I are looking somewhere to go in August. Would this be a good time for SM/LM?


----------



## GT37

We did better this afternoon , 8 keepers 2-3 lbs . Yes that was us at the crib this morning . Not much action there today but last night we did good on the outside weed edge . Docks worked today creature baits and the good old Berkeley power worm . No smallies yet , going to Erie in the morning . If I see u again I will definitely say hi .


----------



## kingfisher42

KTkiff said:


> Is this a kayak/canoe friendly lake? Wife and I are looking somewhere to go in August. Would this be a good time for SM/LM?


this lake can get rough. the river has good bass fishing too


----------



## heidlers

Good luck! You fishing Presque or the the big lake? 

We're here until Saturday morning, maybe we'll see you out there again? Doing stuff for the land lovers today. Be back out tonight. Heading to north end tomorrow. Fished the crib from 8-9 again last night. Bait schools were plentiful again...though there were largemouth following all of them. Son and I stuck 14 to 3# in an hour. All but one hit wacky senkos falling through bait. Saw another boat on the west fringe land 2 nice eyes, maybe 4-5# ea.


----------



## heidlers

If you stayed at the south end (Lakewood) you could fish docks and the crib area, unless you got a good north blow which as was mentioned can make it choppy and hard on a kayaker. The crib actually has a gravel hump that comes up to about 2 ft in one area. You could probably anchor and wade fish it if the mood struck you. 

That said, it is a big lake and has its moments with conditions, but is great to fish.


----------



## shorthair

i will be heading there saturday. i will be fishing for walleye. can i ask where the crib is located, sounds like a good place to start. thanks for your time, shorthair.


----------



## shorthair

i was wondering where i could find a good map of chautauqua. thanks for the help, shorthair


----------



## laguna21

Was wondering the same thing so I google searched it, south end near Ellery. Neat article on how it got there if you have the time to look it up. Gonna be up there sat. and sun., black alumacraft out of the 































Mayville are


----------



## GT37

Headed home , it was a good couple days on the lake . Lots of largemouth could not find the smallies . Biggest was 4lbs 4oz. Most 2-3 lbs . Talked to some locals said pressure this yr has been way more than normal, one guy said since ice off it is the most pressure in years . Said the X series guys have a tourney this coming wk end . We had fun as always .


----------



## heidlers

GT, Safe return home. Tourney guys will be fishing in the rain more than likely, only to make matters tougher.

We killed them today. Got on a good, consistent pattern early and it held most of day. Caught 30+ LM today. Avg was a hair over 3#. Had two over 5# and one 6 1/2. Couple dink smallies, bunch of rock bass and a 15" yellow perch. Tomorrow looks like a wash, but Friday looks fish able.


----------



## shorthair

thanks for the info! will be out in a 16' red and beige deep v tracker. i will start fishing for walleye but if i can't get on them i will swich to bass fishing. sounds like an awesome lake for bass fishing. thanks again, shorthair


----------



## GT37

Heidlers, made it home safe . Hope the rest of your trip is good and the trip home is safe . Was good talking to you thru the site wish i would of said something the day down on the crib. sounds like a fun day yesterday good job .


----------



## heidlers

Made the mistake of listening to weather and watching radar today. T- storms never developed and heavy rain showing on radar never materialized.  headed out at 2, fished until 5:30. Stuck 19 LM virtually all in same 200yds of shoreline as yesterday on same program. Quality was great again! Most were 2.5-3#, but got four btwn 4.5-6#. Hope to hit the lake hard tomorrow on last full day here.


----------



## GT37

awesome ! we found fish but not close to that quality , great job . goodluck today hope the pattern holds .


----------



## Kenlow1

Heidlrs, what baits are you throwing? Tubes, worms, senkos, cranks, or spinnerbaits? Flipping? Going to make a trip in next couple weeks. Care to share what part of lake you fished? Have never fished lake before. Any info would be appreciated. I know there are a lot of docks to fish and am guessing it gets pounded.


----------



## heidlers

Kenlow1 said:


> Heidlrs, what baits are you throwing? Tubes, worms, senkos, cranks, or spinnerbaits? Flipping? Going to make a trip in next couple weeks. Care to share what part of lake you fished? Have never fished lake before. Any info would be appreciated. I know there are a lot of docks to fish and am guessing it gets pounded.


Sent you PM...check your inbox


----------



## 2048

Up here for a week and I don't want to deal with these tournament guys. Can you help me out???? Thanks.


----------



## heidlers

I've gotten a ton of messages today from guys I presume to be fishing the tourney. Can't remember if I replied. Apologize in advance if redundant...fish south end. Had luck in areas where there were broad areas of weed over/around gravel. Fish were scattered in water 3-6 ft. Caught all bass on wacky rigged 4" yum dinger (2/3) or spinnerbaits (1/3). The overcast days helped. Popped another 30 today. Headed home tomorrow morning. Good luck.


----------



## Kenlow1

Thanks Heidlers for the info-greatly appreciated


----------



## shorthair

you are the man! thanks for all the info heidlers. heading up there today and hope to find some OGF er's on the water. red and beige tracker with 50 hp merc. thanks again


----------



## heidlers

Hope the guys in the X Series are finding a good bite! Weather was REALLY crappy early, glad to see it cleared for you! Best of luck to all.

Included a couple pics as "evidence." Didn't get pics of the biggest bass caught (a few 4#s & 5#s and two over 6#.) Reason being, it seemed like my son and I were always hitting doubles when the pigs were stuck and we were more focused on the fish/fishing than we were the pics. Yes, even one of my daughters got into the action on a days!


----------



## heidlers

Had problems loading this one of the muskie my son caught. Resized it to bring file size down.


----------



## Rivergetter

Nice job and the kids look happy to be out with dad. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shorthair

had a good trip to chautauqua over the weekend. on sunday i caught 8 walleye with 2 keepers (threw back since i didn't pick up the third). all the walleye came from the bell tower area jigging 1/8 oz head with worm. monday was a different story, caught no fish! not sure what happen but couldn't even catch a gill. i would say the walleye population will be very good next year with alot of keeper size fish. thanks to everyone for the info. goodluck, shorthair.


----------



## shorthair

congrats on a good trip Heidlers!


----------



## heidlers

You shoulda kept the two!!  I am generally a C&R guy (Bass/Muskie) but if I luck into a legal 'eye she's coming home...1, 2 or 10. Hard to beat fresh walleye! That said, the only legal 'eye I have ever caught (outside of Canada) came from Chautauqua on a Firetiger Bomber FatA cranking for bass just north of Midway Park near Viking's 2yrs ago and was about 4-5lbs. I get lots of short fish, including this past week at Chautauqua, but especially back home at Lake Milton.


----------

